# New rifle in 6,5x55



## SakoTRG (Sep 2, 2007)

Which rifle should I buy, Sauer 202 or Tikka T3 Varmint?
Other types?


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

I have a mid-80's Win 70 Featherweight Swede. It has a long throat. 130gr TSX's hit the lands at 3.15 Overall length.

I wanted to try 100 gr Nosler Partitions but could only load them out to 2.94, and that left .18 in the case neck.

As most rifles shoot better with the bullets seated just off the lands (.01 to .03), I'd bring a stoney point overall length gauge, a dial caliper and a selection of .264 bullets shopping with you. Make sure you ask permission from the counter person before measuring the chamber dimensions. The stoney point gauge should at least put you on the track to figuring out which bullets your rifle may like.

Right now if I was shopping for a swede, the special run stainless/walnut Ruger #1 A's look sweet. Of course they only made 250 of them and they are a hot commodity.

You can find Ruger 77's in 6.5x55. It is a decent rifle at a reasonable price. In fact I would love it if they chambered the 6.5x55 in their 20" Ultralight with the ebony end cap. That would be a perfect little whitetail whacker.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Sako made a run of 75's in 6.5x55 as well.


----------



## flashhole (Jul 29, 2007)

Don't see too many people asking about a Sauer 202. Mine is the Deluxe Magnum model. I had two barrels for it at one time, a 300 Win Mag and a 7mm Rem Mag. Sold the 300 Win Mag barrel and bought another rifle, a Rem 700 LVSF 221 Fireball. Like the 7mm RM a lot better. Both barrels were very accurate and I had almost identical point of impact when changed out.

The Sauer 202 is a high quality gun. I bought mine new in 1998 for $1056 out the door. I own Ruger, Marlin, Remington, Weatherby, and CZ and the Sauer is the best balanced and most ergonomic of the lot. It's a sweet rig. Mine sports a Burris Signature 2.5-7 X 33mm scope on Burris 202 mounts and Leupold rings. I have nothing but praise for the gun.

This picture shows it with a Zeiss Conquest scope. It was not the right scope for the gun but you can see it is a quality gun.


----------

